# Some Scorpions From This Last Weekend



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's some Scorpions I made this last weekend... each one is different, but all based on the same concept!

First one is a layered G10 over ballistic core... this one is going to a new home in Colorado:










This one is Micarta over ballistic G10 and is going to the UK:










This one is ballistic G10 with King Rengas scales and brass pins, is also going off to the UK:










This one is a natural colored G10 with an experimental carbonite finish added to the tips to aid in smoothness and for the contrasting color:


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

really nice bill.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ahem!! its my home in colorado, i cant wait for the stork to arrive!
they all look great bill, my decision was based on our discussions, had you shown me all the variations before i chose i might still be trying to make my mind up. they are all winners!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

newconvert said:


> ahem!! its my home in colorado, i cant wait for the stork to arrive!
> they all look great bill, my decision was based on our discussions, had you shown me all the variations before i chose i might still be trying to make my mind up. they are all winners!


heh heh decisions, decisions!! but not to worry if its Hay's they all look great!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Bill you sure know how to build slingshots, great job!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

All those are just totally Bad A.. well you get it they are great things I have built are not that cool yet working on it to get their.
Eventually build one that good..


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

They look amazing. I recently bought a aluminium scorpion from milbro and I have to say it feels great to hold and shoot.
Might have to invest in a custom sometime in the future


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great work







, i think i know how to spend my money.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been sitting here for 10 minutes trying to pick my favorite.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Amazing as usual Bill! Your flips have brought a very new and different look to the sport and I noticed that they have been copied quite a bit. Being copied is the ultimate in Kudos! -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Wingshooter said:


> I have been sitting here for 10 minutes trying to pick my favorite.


tough huh!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master Bill are impressive, there is much experience and study in their designs.
Cheers ...... Alf


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the one in the last pic, looks like itll glow in the dark or light up under a black light just like a real scorpion .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent slingshts, good choice Newconvert!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Excellent slingshts, good choice Newconvert!


thanks Bob, cant wait!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys, I these are going off to good homes and their new owners will have a lot of fun with them!

Tex,
You know I don't mind being copied at all. That's the start of innovation and the small modifications that incur can sometimes lead to newer and cooler things.... it's quite flattering that people like what I make well enough to make one of their own.

The only time I find it offensive is when when some dude copies something precisely and then sells against me or Pete... like a few of the UK boys and a couple of US are doing. There's even one jackhole who's selling a copied HTS model he cast from one of my resin pieces selling against Pete on ebayUK... then has the gall to act all lovey dovie and friendly on the forums.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks Guys, I these are going off to good homes and their new owners will have a lot of fun with them!
> 
> Tex,
> You know I don't mind being copied at all. That's the start of innovation and the small modifications that incur can sometimes lead to newer and cooler things.... it's quite flattering that people like what I make well enough to make one of their own.
> ...


sad very sad, thats why i always comment when i see pople who have bought nock offs, it kinda tweeks me


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd like to have one for each pocket! All, very nice looking weapons.

Bill


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice shooters!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Master Hayes just keeps torturing us with the eye candy. Thanks, Bill!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ballistic G10 with King Rengas


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Ballistic G10 with King Rengas


Yeah, I'm looking at some more wood types that would look good in that setup. I like the medium colored woods with dark grain and interesting highlights like swirling and burls... not as big a fan of spalting though.


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

wow! those look superb!


----------



## pagey (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the bloke in the UK waiting for them. How excited do you think he is!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you'll like 'em quite a bit... really nice shooters the both of them!


----------

